# NC Medicaid and Sterlization Consent Forms



## smmilen (May 18, 2011)

Hi All,

Our office is having issues with NC Medicaid losing the Sterilization Consent Forms they require that we send as part of the reimbursment process. We've verfied that the issue is not where we're sending them, and the Provider Service Reps at their Call Center are less than helpful. They even lose the forms when a rep asks me to fax them directly to them!

Does anyone have any experience, suggestions, or a contact at NC Medicaid we could call? We no longer have an area Provider Rep that we can call directly.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kbarron (May 18, 2011)

I would send it registered letter and then someone has to sign for it.


----------



## Leandra (May 19, 2011)

Michigan Medicaid has something called Documentation EZ Link that allows providers to submit attachments to a claim electronically. You could check your state Medicaid website and see if they offer anything like that.


----------

